# 2008/9 Results



## huntnfish08 (Nov 10, 2007)

This was my first year using hand calls. I really enjoy them and feel more confident in my calling each time out.

Here is a couple of pics from this years successful trips

This one is from Friday 13th March 2009. First time out with the new CZ 527.









And one me and my buddy took his first time out. Jan '09









Can't wait for next fall! :beer:


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

nice job, good looking dogs


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Yo huntnfish: Congrats. Good looking dogs. Good looking rifle as well. Is that a Varmint or an American? A .223 by chance?

I've become a CZ fan the last few years. I've got three -- 452 American in .22 Rimfire, 452 Varmint in .17 HMR and the latest is a .204 in 527 American. The .17 HMR is a fun gun to shoot. Just itchin' to get out to the range with the .204 and figure out which loads it likes best.

Good luck and shoot straight (with the CZ). Saskcoyote


----------



## huntnfish08 (Nov 10, 2007)

The CZ is a 527 American, .223Rem. I love the set trigger on it. The other was taken with my Ruger M77 MKII, .270Win. I hadn't seen a deer all rifle season so I decided to take her out. My first was shot with a 17HMR. So I've covered the bases caliber wise.

I just got my reloading equipment so I am itching to work up a load for the CZ. I know that thing is capable of some really nice groups. Hopefully next year fur prices go up and I can lay waste to a pile of yotes.

Good luck with your .204 and your coyote hunting. :sniper:

Adam


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Good job and very nice looking coyotes!!


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

awesome pic's dude. them look like mn/wis. type dogs??????????


----------



## huntnfish08 (Nov 10, 2007)

Wisconsin dogs they are. Good eye. What gave it away? Color, size, snow in the background? The latest one I shot is my lightest in color. I'm not sure if its a individual color trait or just sun bleached.

So far all the dogs I've shot have been yearlings, low teeth wear and bright white. All have been 30-35#s. Nothing huge, but good sized.

Adam


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Good job! Both those coyotes seem a little stiff in the pics. Are you taking your pics later on after the hunt? Not a big deal just curious!


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

They look like MN or WI dogs? Wow, you are good!

OK..........what county? Hmmmm? :lol:


----------



## huntnfish08 (Nov 10, 2007)

Yes both dogs are stiff. Pain in the arse to skin when they are like that. More like skinning a pig than a deer. More cutting less pulling.

Wisconsin dogs. All shot in Marathon county. I'm not shy to tell anyone that. They are very tough to call around here. If someone wants to give me a bit of compitition, I bit them GOOD LUCK!

I hunt 99% of the time at night under the full moons. Alone. Its very peaceful. I get the woods completely to myself. Not many people outside when its 3A.M. and -20`F. The solitude and off chance that I may call something in is unlike anything else in hunting. I enjoy it a lot. I may walk upwards of 8 miles in a night, through that snow. Even if I can get someone to go with me, its usually only once!

I'm looking forward to Turkey season to get me through the off season. Then our boundary waters trip to hold me over til summer Musky slinging. That should hold me off til Bow season which will hold me over til deer rifle season. Then I'm back after those coyotes. I can't wait!

Adam :sniper:


----------



## huntnfish08 (Nov 10, 2007)

I figured since I've got these pics on I might as well add my first coyote pic. Its from December, 2007. Its my favorite and my best. Plus I shot it with one of those no-good, can't kill anything bigger than a ground hog 17HMRs. 










Later,
Adam :sniper:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Adam

Thanks for the pictures. You are right...most people can't handle the walking and cold associated with coyote calling. That's ok with me though--leaves more people at home on the sofa. Keep it up and good luck. What part of Wisconsin is that (direction or what town are you near?). I like wisconsin I have traveled through it a bit and this summer I will be doing the Ragnar Relay Road Race there.


----------



## huntnfish08 (Nov 10, 2007)

Central Wisconsin, Wausau area. Looks like your race follows the Mississippi though. I'm another 3 hours east. Good luck and enjoy the scenery. The bluff country is beautiful.

Adam


----------



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

Nice Pics...

I travel through out WIS but have not taken the time to do much hunting there. I have often thought there looks to be a lot of prime country to hunt. I can sure see how it would be some tough country to call like you say.

Good luck with the rest of your sports!

YoteSlapper


----------



## rs94 (Mar 12, 2009)

just wondering is it harder to call coyotes in mn that nd or sd because i only saw 3 or 4 this year in mn but its my frist year i started late and i dont think they were hungery because we had too much food out for them


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

Not my first year doing this. Only got one the whole "season". Went out a bunch and had many close calls. About mid-Jan we got enough snow for the snowmobilers to get out. After that nothing. Heard reports of one guy getting 17, another 14, all in one day off the snowmobile. Makes me mad.


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

johngfoster said:


> Not my first year doing this. Only got one the whole "season". Went out a bunch and had many close calls. About mid-Jan we got enough snow for the snowmobilers to get out. After that nothing. Heard reports of one guy getting 17, another 14, all in one day off the snowmobile. Makes me mad.


Stupid sledders :******: . Here the coyotes just have to get in the valley and they can't be got because the sledder would get stuck


----------



## trikortreat (Dec 10, 2008)

Fallguy said:


> Adam
> 
> Thanks for the pictures. You are right...most people can't handle the walking and cold associated with coyote calling. That's ok with me though--leaves more people at home on the sofa. Keep it up and good luck. What part of Wisconsin is that (direction or what town are you near?). I like wisconsin I have traveled through it a bit and this summer I will be doing the Ragnar Relay Road Race there.


hey! someone actually likes wisconsin on here....


----------



## huntnfish08 (Nov 10, 2007)

Thought I'd post my first two of this season. Pics first, then the story. And is it ever a good one!



















I copy/pasted the story from another forum to save on the typing.

I had a fun night. 3 stands called. Coyotes on both the 2nd and 3rd stands.

To set the scenario:

New years day, 94% luminous moon, Clear Skies, -8`F, 12mph winds, -20 to -25` wind chill.

1st stand was a flop.

2nd stand I had a triple come in at around the 35 minute mark. I saw them on my last look around before leaving the stand. I got my rifle in position while they were 3-400 yards out. I was looking at the first one through the scope when I accidently touched off a shot. Numb hands and hair weight set trigger. They took off with a little more lead following them to the woods. Very dissapointing rookie mistake. Won't happen again. Lots of f-bombs after that stand.

3rd stand. I decided not to quit on a bad note so I tried one more stand. Moved to a resavoir. I knew some coyotes should be hanging around the swamp but wasn't expecting much. I let out 3 male interagation howls with my Hotdog howler and answered with 3 female interagation howls on the little dog. Time to sit back and let the cold creep in. Or so I thought.
Within 30 seconds a coyote ran out onto the ice and starting challenge howling at me. Just a 100 yards away. I dropped him. A second one started running. I kiyied and the coyote slowed down for a shot. Hit him but he ran off into the woods. My bud and I have to go look around for him in a little while. I Ki-yied again and another coyote ran onto the ice. I woofed it to a stop and dumped him.
So two big males down. I haven't weighed them yet. Good teeth on them so I figure they go 35-40 pounds each. Probably last years pups.

The coolest part may have been after the shooting stopped. One more coyote was in the woods barking up a storm 150yds off. I kiyied and barked back. Threw him a challenge howl. and yipping everything back at him he was giving me. He came up to just 75 or so yards. Just sat there barking his head off. But he wouldn't break from the cover. As he closed the distance I though I might have to get ready to shoot him in self defense. He sure was ******. 
That is one educated coyote now. I will wait a month or so til breeding season rolls around. I might get a chance at him then.

Sorry for the book! I like to include the details while I can remember them vividly. It makes it fun to read years on down the road.

Hope you enjoyed the story half as much as I enjoyed being in it!
Adam


----------



## FullClip (Jan 22, 2007)

Nice pics and story. Good to know someone else is out calling in the cold. :rock:


----------

